# Destruction Of The Family



## longknife (Dec 19, 2019)

The U.S. Has The Highest Rate Of Children Living With A Single Parent In The Entire World

_The following comes from Pew Research… _

_For decades, the share of U.S. children living with a single parent has been rising, accompanied by a decline in marriage rates and a rise in births outside of marriage. A new Pew Research Center study of 130 countries and territories shows that the U.S. has the world’s highest rate of children living in single-parent households._

_Almost a quarter of U.S. children under the age of 18 live with one parent and no other adults (23%), more than three times the share of children around the world who do so (7%)._

And here comes an interesting point:

_Of course it wasn’t always this way. If you go back to 1960, less than 10 percent of all American children lived with a single parent… _

And then, it asks, “What happened?”

My response...Women’s Lib!

Well, this article claims television, movies, the education system, and most politicians assure us that it’s okay to run around like wild animals doing whatever we like doing.

The end results are discouraging. Children raised in poverty and lower educational goals. And a lower fertility rate.

_There is no future for any society that does not value children, marriage and family. You can’t show me one example in human history of any society that has ever thrived for an extended period of time without cherishing those institutions. _

So, what do we do to turn it around?

More @ Destruction Of The Family: The U.S. Has The Highest Rate Of Children Living With A Single Parent In The Entire World


----------



## initforme (Dec 20, 2019)

The fertility rate is declining also because the cost of raising kids is going up while wages, which are trickling up, have a long way to go in catching up.  People don't have the money nor the time.  Can't say I blame them.


----------



## KissMy (Dec 20, 2019)

Trumptard Republicans have been in power for 20% of a child's life, now we have 23% of U.S. children are with one parent and no other adults. Way to go Trumptard!!!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 20, 2019)

Eh, the economy after the 60's eventually forced women to work whether they wanted to or not and Mom at home raising the kids became a luxury. Some would call it progress but I think it's pretty well a shame family wise.

also  "the pill" came out and free love (sexual revolution) devalued women, men, children, faith, morality and seemingly common sense...




.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 20, 2019)

A fundamental Marxist goal.


----------



## KissMy (Dec 20, 2019)

The marriage penalty tax & outsourcing US jobs to crush workers pay so they can't support stay at home moms destroyed the families. Before the marriage penalty tax it was beneficial for a high wage earner and low wage earner to marry & raise a family. Now you are taxed for that.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Unkotare (Dec 20, 2019)

Stay at home moms still exist.


----------



## DGS49 (Dec 23, 2019)

There are a number of factors at work here.

The invention of "The Pill" irrationally removed the cultural/social obligation of biological fathers to "do the right thing" when their baby-mama got pregnant.  The "thinking" was that, since the Bitch has the ability to prevent conception, when she does conceive, it's "on her."  The ready availability of abortion after 1973 reinforced this attitude that whether to have a child was entirely up to the mother, so the father was off the hook (legally, this is bullshit - especially in the age of DNA testing - but culturally, that feeling remains).

The prevailing culture promotes a childish view of "love" that postulates that if you are not in a constant state of emotional and/or physical orgasm with your mate, then you have "fallen out of love," and should look elsewhere for a Soulmate.  This attitude is antithetical to marriage for most humans, whose emotions vary from minute to minute.  Marriage requires LIFETIME COMMITMENT, which the prevailing culture abhors.

The War on Poverty actually *penalized *(with lower benefits) families on welfare where there was a "father" in the household.  The mother got more benefits if she was a single mother.  This is probably the worst case of "unintended consequences" in all of American history, and it largely explains the astronomical rates of bastardy in the "Black" and "Hispanic" communities.

The "birth" of the phenomenon of "gay marriage" also cheapened the concept of Marriage within the culture, re-defining it as "any connection between two people who purport to 'love' each other."

The combined effect of those factors has virtually destroyed Marriage for about half the population, and it is positively getting worse, as Millennials and their younger cultural siblings either disdain, delay, or disparage marriage in massive numbers.

"We" are fucked, and I'm glad I won't have to deal with it for much longer.  (But ironically, we Boomers are having to assist in picking up the pieces when our childrens' marriages fall apart.  At least we get to see the grandkids more).


----------



## HannahBagrich (Dec 25, 2019)

I think that there are more divorces in today’s society simply because the NATURE of marriage has CHANGED a lot.
Nowadays marriages are much more about consent and it's great! IMHO.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 25, 2019)

HannahBagrich said:


> I think that there are more divorces in today’s society simply because the NATURE of marriage has CHANGED a lot.
> Nowadays marriages are much more about consent and it's great! IMHO.



  A high rate of divorce, a high rate of children raised in broken homes, or worse, homes that were never intact in the first place, is a horrendous tragedy.

  That you think there is anything _“great”_ about this says some very troubling things about you.


----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2019)

I've been married 30 years to someone who gets on my nerves every day. We have very little in common. Yet, she does her best to take care of me and I have absolutely no doubt about her fealty. Romantic love has very little to do with a lasting marriage.


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 27, 2019)

KissMy said:


> Trumptard Republicans have been in power for 20% of a child's life, now we have 23% of U.S. children are with one parent and no other adults. Way to go Trumptard!!!


Your message reports your bad judgement... as far as I know, president Clinton came from a broken family and under his administration was approved the weird :don't ask don't tell" legislation protecting the mentally perturbed known as homosexuals and lesbians.

President Bush came from a solid family.

President Obama came from a broken family, and his laws protecting the refused of society had no limits under his administration with marriage of homosexuals, acceptance of transgenders in the army. 

President Trump comes from a solid family and he moved the US embassy to Jerusalem in Israel and removed special treatment to transgenders in the army, eliminating such mental perturbation which is so negative for the proper development of the troops. You might hate president Trump because he has chosen to follow decency. 

No doubt that the last two liberal presidents come from broken families and their administrations reflect their lack of care for the decent side of the American society. This country became the best thanks to men as leaders and having great women at their side.

You have never learned history, and  this is the reason why you have not idea where your feet stand on.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Dec 28, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> Your message reports your bad judgement... as far as I know, president Clinton came from a broken family and under his administration was approved the weird :don't ask don't tell" legislation protecting the mentally perturbed known as homosexuals and lesbians.
> 
> President Bush came from a solid family.
> ///
> ...



You are as wise as KissMy is unwise.  But it will never change.  KissMy would have to admit he is wrong and that is one thing he cannot do.  Evil is like that, always doubling down.

The Left is so bitter and angry and unhinged that they have a poor grasp of reality and dwell on victicrat mentality. Everyone is out to get them.  Just ask.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 25, 2020)

luchitociencia said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trumptard Republicans have been in power for 20% of a child's life, now we have 23% of U.S. children are with one parent and no other adults. Way to go Trumptard!!!
> ...


`Trump decent what a laugh. How many times has he been divorced ? What a tard!


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 25, 2020)

longknife said:


> The U.S. Has The Highest Rate Of Children Living With A Single Parent In The Entire World
> 
> _The following comes from Pew Research… _
> 
> ...


Destroying the basic family unit of father, mother and children has been the aim of Dim Dems and Liberal Lunatics for some time now.  You see it in our biased media all the time.  This media is currently trying to push Drag Queens and Transgenderism as NORMAL.  Dreadful.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 25, 2020)

longknife said:


> The U.S. Has The Highest Rate Of Children Living With A Single Parent In The Entire World
> 
> _The following comes from Pew Research… _
> 
> ...


Just a few observations:

1.The Pew Research study provides some interesting statistics but no where does it address what -if any - long term detrimental effects on society or the future of the family this trend has.

2. Single parent  households are still families as are households that consist of two men or two women raising children . Your contention that the trend that you speak of signals the demise of the family and thus the downfall of civilization is ridiculous. You're just making that shit up

3. Allowing yourself to be spoon fed this crap by Alex Jones- and swallowing it whole is not impressive and does not speak well to your ability to actually think for yourself. 

4. The conspiracy theorist Jones invokes a morality factor be even he does not portend the destruction of the family. And, neither he, or the Pew Data provides any information as to how this is detrimental to children or society . While some studies will  show that children are better off in a two parent family, that is not true if you control for the quality of parenting and the parent child relationship, and consider the outcomes for children in two parent homes that are dysfunctional.

5. You blame women's but offer no solutions. Would you like to force them back into the kitchen and out of the workforce- of restricted to being nurses, maids, and stwardesses ? How will that work out in an economy where most families require two  incomes to get by? 

6. The liberation of women- their having achieved greater independence and more rights is but one aspect of an evolving society  and a by product of advances in human rights and equality for all . The evolving standards of human decency. Yet you single out women's lib to blame for one parent families. Why not blame economic factors ? Why not blam the changing sexual norms? Why not blame income and wealth disparity and the erosion of the middle class that can make it difficult to start and maintain a family?  Why not blame MEN who are just as reluctant to marry and who too often do not stick around when a child comes? 

7. In conclusion you post is just an excuse to blame "women's Lib" based on fuzzy thinking born of a fear and animosity towards women. Get over it!


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 25, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S. Has The Highest Rate Of Children Living With A Single Parent In The Entire World
> ...


Typical liberal lunatic response.......


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 25, 2020)

longknife said:


> I've been married 30 years to someone who gets on my nerves every day. We have very little in common. Yet, she does her best to take care of me and I have absolutely no doubt about her fealty. Romantic love has very little to do with a lasting marriage.


Maybe not for yours. 

I have been married for almost 30 years and the romance is still alive- even if we do sometimes get on each others nerves.  

But I will say this- staying married takes a commitment. Being parents takes commitment. If you aren't up for that commitment, it won't last, won't work.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 25, 2020)

initforme said:


> The fertility rate is declining also because the cost of raising kids is going up while wages, which are trickling up, have a long way to go in catching up.  People don't have the money nor the time.  Can't say I blame them.


It is also declining for fear of the effects of man made climate change. People choose not to have kids because 1. They do not want to bring them into a world that-at best will be subject to sever weather, drought , food shortages and the resulting social unrest and  2. Because having children increases the carbon footprint further exacerbating the problem


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 25, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Thank you for that brilliant, cogent and well researched analysis of the sociological aspects of the changing family . Tell me my good man, why do you think these patterns exist and what will the long term effect be? Can you do that? I doubt it.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 25, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Please refer to post #18 in this thread.  Thanks!


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 25, 2020)

luchitociencia said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trumptard Republicans have been in power for 20% of a child's life, now we have 23% of U.S. children are with one parent and no other adults. Way to go Trumptard!!!
> ...



President Trump? 

You mean the man who has fathered 5 children with 3 different women? The man who left two women to be single mothers? The man who cheated at the very least on wife #1 and wife #3- and literally paid off the porn star so voters wouldn't know about his adultery? 

Yeah- if you want a poster child of why so many women end up being single mom's, Trump is a great example- thank you. Trump always put his career, fame and celebrity ahead of his marriages. 

Just that his former wives were lucky enough that he was wealthy enough to support them and their children.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 25, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Please refer to post #18 in this thread.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 25, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> It is also declining for fear of the effects of man made climate change. People choose not to have kids because 1. They do not want to bring them into a world that-at best will be subject to sever weather, drought , food shortages and the resulting social unrest and  2. Because having children increases the carbon footprint further exacerbating the problem



  To whatever degree, if any, that this might be true, it would reflect a proper instance of natural selection; the inferior (in this case, those who are stupid enough to fall to that degree to the _“Climate Change”_ hoax) being bred out in favor of those who are superior, for not being stupid enough to fall for such absurd hoaxes.  Survival of the fittest, in its purest form.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 25, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S. Has The Highest Rate Of Children Living With A Single Parent In The Entire World
> ...



As a liberal Democrat who has been married almost 30 years to the same woman- and not cheating on her or leaving her for another trophy wife like Donald Trump or Newt Gingrich- bullshit. 

We had a great example of a devoted father and mother in the White House for 8 years during Obama- and you folks couldn't stop hating on them. You know- devoted to their marriage, not cheating on each other, not remarrying, devoted to their kids. 

Meanwhile you Conservatives elected as an example a man who clearly thinks that the 'basic family unit' just needs to change as the wife reaches a certain age, and brags about his ability to assault women. 

Your hypocrisy is as vile as your Dear Leader.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 25, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > luchitociencia said:
> ...


I will take that as you saying- yes you prefer a father and dad like your Dear Leader

President Trump?

You mean the man who has fathered 5 children with 3 different women? The man who left two women to be single mothers? The man who cheated at the very least on wife #1 and wife #3- and literally paid off the porn star so voters wouldn't know about his adultery?

Yeah- if you want a poster child of why so many women end up being single mom's, Trump is a great example- thank you. Trump always put his career, fame and celebrity ahead of his marriages.

Just that his former wives were lucky enough that he was wealthy enough to support them and their children.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 25, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


??????????


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 25, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


..............??????????


----------



## froggy (Feb 25, 2020)

longknife said:


> The U.S. Has The Highest Rate Of Children Living With A Single Parent In The Entire World
> 
> _The following comes from Pew Research… _
> 
> ...


And it's all due to the feminist Act


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 25, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S. Has The Highest Rate Of Children Living With A Single Parent In The Entire World
> ...


Really? So you're saying that by being supportive of non traditional families, gender fluidity and same sex marriage- that "traditional families " will somehow be destroyed. ? How does that work? How do these changes effect or threaten YOUR family. Please provide some examples of traditional families that have been destroyed or of people who were somehow thwarted in their attempt to have a traditional family. Do you actually think that normalizing alternative sexual orientations and  gender identities  will  actually alter the social landscape to the extent where tradition is wiped out? If you do you are a fool, or jut lying.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 25, 2020)

KissMy said:


> The marriage penalty tax & outsourcing US jobs to crush workers pay so they can't support stay at home moms destroyed the families. Before the marriage penalty tax it was beneficial for a high wage earner and low wage earner to marry & raise a family. Now you are taxed for that.


How about taking responsibility for oneself and not blaming others. If you cannot afford kids, don’t have them. It’s not an overly difficult concept.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 25, 2020)

froggy said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S. Has The Highest Rate Of Children Living With A Single Parent In The Entire World
> ...


What the hell is the "Feminist Act"


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 25, 2020)

Still amused by the Trumpkins who hold up Trump as a wholesome example of family values- rather than an example of exactly how the destruction of the American family has taken place. 

Up until Reagan, divorce was considered so taboo that a Presidential candidate was unlikely to get nominated if he had divorced. 

Trump with his multiple marriages and adulteries is the poster child of the hypocrisy of the Right- who on one hand cries crocodile tears about the ebil Gays who 'cheapen' marriage by wanting to be married- while electing a man who loves marriage so much he has married three times now- leaving children behind as he left each marriage.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 25, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Its when women take offense at a guy grabbing their pussies.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 25, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> As a liberal Democrat who has been married almost 30 years to the same woman- and not cheating on her or leaving her for another trophy wife like Donald Trump or Newt Gingrich- bullshit.
> 
> We had a great example of a devoted father and mother in the White House for 8 years during Obama- and you folks couldn't stop hating on them. You know- devoted to their marriage, not cheating on each other, not remarrying, devoted to their kids.
> 
> ...



  There surely is a great paradox here, I'll not deny that.

  By all accounts, Obama has conducted his marriage and family life in accordance with the values that we conservatives hold.  There's no evidence that he's been anything but a loving and responsible husband and father, no evidence that he's been unfaithful to his marriage or his family.

  And yet, while in office, he went to unprecedented lengths to contribute to the destruction of family and society; promoting homosexuality, transgenderism, pedophilia, and worse, and even lighting up the White House in a particular manner to celebrate the upholding of the sick homosexual mockery of marriage.

  Trump seems to be almost the opposite, the mirror image of Obama, in this regard.  No decent person will condone or defend some of Trump's behavior, in cheating on and abandoning previous wives, and fragmenting his family.  And yet, for all his own bad behavior, and very much unlike Obama, and in contrast to the bad example that he has personally set, Trump has done everything he could in office to promote decent values, and to cleanse our government of the hostility with which the previous administration has poisoned our government toward these values.

  In their own way, each of this men are hypocrites.  One lived his own life in accordance with wholesome values that he did everything in his power to destroy for the rest of our society; while the other has done everything in his power to uphold and promote these same values while failing to live up to them himself.

  As much value as I place on the example that one personally sets, I have to put greater importance on the impact of one's policies on society as a whole.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 25, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > As a liberal Democrat who has been married almost 30 years to the same woman- and not cheating on her or leaving her for another trophy wife like Donald Trump or Newt Gingrich- bullshit.
> ...



Tell me exactly how Obama 'promoted pedophilia'- specifically?


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 25, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > As a liberal Democrat who has been married almost 30 years to the same woman- and not cheating on her or leaving her for another trophy wife like Donald Trump or Newt Gingrich- bullshit.
> ...



Actually President Obama was pretty late onto supporting equal marriage rights for gay Americans- and there were plenty on the left who faulted him for it. 

As I mentioned before- I have been married to the same woman for almost 30 years now- and you know the really amazing thing- when my gay friends could marry each other- it didn't harm my marriage at all. I was just happy that my gay friends could have the same legal protections as my wife and I have enjoyed for decades. 

What about you? Presuming that you are married- tell us how your marriage fell apart because gays can now marry each other in America- maybe I am missing something.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 25, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S. Has The Highest Rate Of Children Living With A Single Parent In The Entire World
> ...



A far more insidious message can be seen in the more subtle suggestion that having a family means cutting off all opportunities for freedom and fun and the fruits of materialism. There is a travel website commercial that shows two moms surrounded by their children , enviously looking at vacation photos from one of their peers. In the photos, their friend is basking in the sun by a pool somewhere while the two woebegone haus frau stare at the pictures, bundled up against the cold with little ones tugging at their sleeves. 
They ask “why isn’t that us?” and Captain Obvious stares into the camera saying “condoms.” The two unhappy moms just stare at each other in helpless resignation. 

Now THAT is a dangerous message.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 25, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> Tell me exactly how Obama 'promoted pedophilia'- specifically?



  His administration was behind much of the push to get the homosexual/transsexual/pedophile agenda taught in public schools, to young children.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 25, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > The fertility rate is declining also because the cost of raising kids is going up while wages, which are trickling up, have a long way to go in catching up.  People don't have the money nor the time.  Can't say I blame them.
> ...






That’s hilarious.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 25, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


By endorsing same sex marriage and adoption by gays dummy. Don't ya know ?Geeezzz! LOL


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...


Really? How so? It's a movement. Look it up.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 25, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me exactly how Obama 'promoted pedophilia'- specifically?
> ...



Give me an actual example of any promotion of pedophilia- I mean as a good Christian you wouldn't be bearing false witness would you?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 25, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> By endorsing same sex marriage and adoption by gays dummy. Don't ya know ?Geeezzz! LOL



  Allowing sick perverts easy access to children is certainly driven by pedophilic motives. It takes a TheProgressivePatriot level of sickness and degeneracy to deny this obvious truth.  There is no other point to this agenda than to give pedophiles easier access to prey.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 25, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> Give me an actual example of any promotion of pedophilia- I mean as a good Christian you wouldn't be bearing false witness would you?



It Begins: California Begins Indoctrinating Children Into The LGBT Lifestyle Against Parents Wishes


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 25, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Give me an actual example of any promotion of pedophilia- I mean as a good Christian you wouldn't be bearing false witness would you?
> ...



a) That is a link to another thread and
b) It has nothing to do with President Obama. 

Now- do you admit you were you wrong- or are you bearing false witness?


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 25, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > By endorsing same sex marriage and adoption by gays dummy. Don't ya know ?Geeezzz! LOL
> ...



That is frankly just bullshit- and absolutely no different than if I said that Christian youth organizations only agenda was to give pedophiles easier access to their prey. 

I understand that homosexuality freaks you out. But it is not child rape- no more than Catholicism is child rape.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 25, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...






Yeah? I had a movement this morning before I left for work. Look it up. Complete shit.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 25, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> a) That is a link to another thread and
> b) It has nothing to do with President Obama.
> 
> Now- do you admit you were you wrong- or are you bearing false witness?





Syriusly said:


> That is frankly just bullshit- and absolutely no different than if I said that Christian youth organizations only agenda was to give pedophiles easier access to their prey.
> 
> I understand that homosexuality freaks you out. But it is not child rape- no more than Catholicism is child rape.



  Seriously, who do you think you are fooling?

  Either you are unbelievably ignorant, or else you willfully support this agenda, and are attempting to cover for it with lies and irrelevancies.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 25, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Anyone who claims they are not having children because of (  ) “climate change” is almost certainly shooting innocent little puffs of air anyway.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 25, 2020)

Hollywood makes fun of traditional families.
The Left has always been about the destruction of mainstream society.
It's their #1 goal.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 25, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > a) That is a link to another thread and
> ...



So are you admitting you were wrong- or were you intentionally bearing false witness when you claimed President Obama supported pedophilia?

So far you have produced nothing to support your claim- so I suspect you are indeed intentionally bearing false witness- and breaking one of the 10 Commandments. 

Why do you think that homosexuality freaks you out so much that you violate your own religious commandments to lie about it?


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 25, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Hollywood makes fun of traditional families.
> The Left has always been about the destruction of mainstream society.
> It's their #1 goal.


Trump has had 3 traditional families so far. 

How long before he goes for number 4?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 25, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Hollywood makes fun of traditional families.
> The Left has always been about the destruction of mainstream society.
> It's their #1 goal.


Please provide some SPECIFIC example of how Hollywood "makes fun " of traditional families  and how we try to destroy "mainstream society" Please be VERY specific.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Feb 25, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Hollywood makes fun of traditional families.
> ...



1.  Progressives (sick) like you are pro-homosexual.  You have already destroyed the Boy Scouts.
Every priest who molested boys was a homosexual.  Without exception.
2.  Progressives (sick) like you are pro-abortion.  You are anti-marriage and militantly defend feminists who consider men evil.
3.  You promote bigger government, more taxes, more regulations, insane climate change fascism, and
4.  You malign people of faith, calling us "right wing religious extremists."  That would make you Leftists "godless leftists."

There are too many other points that I choose not to waste time presenting.  It does no good.

Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 25, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> So are you admitting you were wrong- or were you intentionally bearing false witness when you claimed President Obama supported pedophilia?
> 
> So far you have produced nothing to support your claim- so I suspect you are indeed intentionally bearing false witness- and breaking one of the 10 Commandments.
> 
> Why do you think that homosexuality freaks you out so much that you violate your own religious commandments to lie about it?



  It's ironic that you should try to call me out as a liar, when your own deceitfulness is out here in the open, obvious for all to see.

  Nothing about anything you've posted calls for any response beyond pointing out how full of shit you are.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 26, 2020)

HannahBagrich said:


> I think that there are more divorces in today’s society simply because the NATURE of marriage has CHANGED a lot.
> Nowadays marriages are much more about consent and it's great! IMHO.



Best answer yet!!

I think that marriage is doing fine.    Yes, far more people get divorced than they did in the past.     Women have more say in their lives as well.   Which means both people in the marriage have to be happy with it.

My first marriage lasted 15 years, produced 3 children and was mostly great.    My children had parents that were VERY involved in their lives.    And there was no bullshit between my ex and I to deal with.   They knew they were loved.    All 3 graduated high school with honors.    All 3 went to, and graduated from, a good university.  

If a marriage is miserable, why stay in it?    This idea that we should stay married and unhappy just to satisfy some national average or international standing at the "We Stay Married" events.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 26, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Bob generally disappears when asked to be specific.

I got married 25 years ago in the latter day Sodom of Key West. Somehow our marriage has survived Womens Lib, Gay Rights and a Black President. I am not sure it can survive the destruction of Confederate monuments though.

More  people are getting divorced because they have more options. That can only be seen as a positive.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 26, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



Some issues with your list.

1) Most progressives I know are not "pro-homosexual" unless they are homosexuals.    Because you want equality does not mean you are "pro" anything.     Homosexuality has nothing that appeals to me.  

2) Again, there is a difference between wanting women to have access to abortions, and being "pro-abortion".  

3. I agree that we need smaller gov't, lower taxes (Fair Tax Act), ect.    Plenty of regulations out there are beneficial to the workers, but they could certainly be trimmed back.

4. The only time I have ever maligned anyone for their faith was when they were wielding it like a weapon.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 26, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> 1. Progressives (sick) like you are pro-homosexual. You have already destroyed the Boy Scouts.


Progressives are pro equality and that includes supporting gay rights .Deal with it. Perverts who flocked to the boy scouts are the ones who have destroyed the boy scouts


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 26, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Every priest who molested boys was a homosexual. Without exception.


No they were not, They were pedophiles , but I understand that your intellectual limitations do not allow you to grasp the difference


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 26, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> 2. Progressives (sick) like you are pro-abortion. You are anti-marriage and militantly defend feminists who consider men evil.


More horseshit! Progressives are pro choice, Again, you are clearly not able to understand the difference,. And, I have been married for 30 fucking years, to a feminist who does not consider me evil you moron!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 26, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


This is all a bunch of moronic Gish Gallop to avoid the question of how does Hollywood "make fun of" traditional families?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 26, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bob generally disappears when asked to be specific.



 …Or when those I'm conversing with are so relentlessly deceitful that there is no rational way to continue the conversation.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 26, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > Every priest who molested boys was a homosexual. Without exception.
> ...



  By definition, anyone who is sexually interested in someone else of the same sex as his own is a homosexual.  That's what the word means.

  A male pedophile who was not homosexual would only be interested in molesting girls, not boys.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 26, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Bob generally disappears when asked to be specific.
> ...


No Bob. Its because you have no argument other than the medieval posturing that you indulge in.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Feb 26, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Progressives (sick) like you are pro-abortion. You are anti-marriage and militantly defend feminists who consider men evil.
> ...



"Choice" is a one-word oxymoron, and so is  "gay."

Homosexuals are far more likely to commit murder than normal men, not that you would either know nor care.  You don't even care when innocent unborn babies are slaughtered by the hundreds of thousands, especially black ones.  So that makes you extremely racist as well by your own "progressive" (sick) standards. 

"Progressive" is another one-word oxymoron, as is "liberal."

Now to my Ignore List you go  for you never put fingers to keyboard without subtracting from the sum total of human knowledge.

Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome

The Fascist Left


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 26, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ChemEngineer said:
> ...


Holy shit Dude! 

I think that your head just spun around while spewing  green slime

Wipe the spit off of your chin and take a chill pill


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 26, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Homosexuals are far more likely to commit murder than normal men, not that you would either know nor care


Where exactly to you that inane equine excrement from?


----------



## MindWars (Feb 26, 2020)

longknife said:


> The U.S. Has The Highest Rate Of Children Living With A Single Parent In The Entire World
> 
> _The following comes from Pew Research… _
> 
> ...




We tell the idiots what to do Hollywood brainnwashed them into believing " everything is a conspiracy" ....... Just like CLinton has Obama has the deep state has. The battle to wake up these brain dead zombie ass fkrs for 15 yrs has become  a perm . mission wake these dumb asses up LOL Sry for typos.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 26, 2020)

MindWars said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S. Has The Highest Rate Of Children Living With A Single Parent In The Entire World
> ...


As usual, you make no fucking sense whatsoever!


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 26, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > So are you admitting you were wrong- or were you intentionally bearing false witness when you claimed President Obama supported pedophilia?
> ...



So far you haven't been able to show how President Obama supported pedophilia. 

Because of course you just lied. You beared false witness. You sinned. 

I am comfortable pointing that out.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 26, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ChemEngineer said:
> ...



Except that isn't true at all. 

I am not going to go in search of the study but the reality is that:
a) Most sexual predators are men
b) Most of them molest girls
c) Some molest boys
d) The majority of men who molest boys identify themselves as heterosexual- and often are married to women.
e) Identifying homosexuals as 'the' molesters of children risks the safety of all children- because a) most children who are molested are girls, and most of the men who molest boys identify themselves as heterosexuals- telling parents to fear gays leads to parents trusting men because they identify them as heterosexual- such as Jerry Sandusky- married with his own children- who molested the boys entrusted to his charge.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 26, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ChemEngineer said:
> ...


Homosexuals are far more likely to be murdered than straight men. Not that you would care if any gay is killed. 

And you want to tell African American women that they can't control their own bodies- that they cannot choose whether to give birth to a child or not- now that is an extremely racist policy.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 26, 2020)

Infowars - REALLY? 

All Infowars based OPs should proceed directly to Conspiracy Theories.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 26, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


Well lets discuss your insanity

_1.  Progressives (sick) like you are pro-homosexual.  You have already destroyed the Boy Scouts.
Every priest who molested boys was a homosexual.  Without exception._
I am 'pro-homosexual' exactly in the same way I am 'pro-heterosexual'.  And no, I didn't destroy the Boy Scouts- while I am not gay, I do know quite a few gays who had their first sexual encounter on Boy Scout sleepouts- and that was like 40 years ago. 

_2.  Progressives (sick) like you are pro-abortion.  You are anti-marriage and militantly defend feminists who consider men evil_.
I am no more 'pro-abortion' than I am 'pro-tonsilectomy'- I think a pregnant woman is the one best suited to decide what to do with her body- rather than the State. 
As far as being 'anti-marriage- going to have my 30th wedding anniversary this year. I guess compared to Trump I am 'anti-marriage' since I have only been married one time to one woman. I don't know any feminist who considers all men evil, but certainly some men are evil. As are some women. 

_3.  You promote bigger government, more taxes, more regulations, insane climate change fascism, and_
I believe that government is good for somethings and that it should be paid for by taxes- rather than raising the deficit like the Republicans have now embraced. 
I think that human caused climate change is a threat to my child and to human beings- but then again- that is because I put science before Trump's tweets. 

_4.  You malign people of faith, calling us "right wing religious extremists."  That would make you Leftists "godless leftists."_

I malign right wing extremists who excuse their bigotry by hiding behind their religious beliefs. I don't have any problem with the vast majority of people of faith, because the vast majority of people of faith are good people, as are the vast majority of people who don't believe in any god. Oh- and most "Leftists' are people of faith. Not me- but most of my fellow Leftists are. 

I saw a neat quote from Mark Walhberg today- he is an openly devout Catholic

_"People always ask what are you going to give up for Lent. I think more importantly, let's try to do more. More love, more peace, more acceptance, more caring and more kindness," he shared online. "Have a beautiful Lenten season. God bless you all. I'll see you on Easter._

Now that is a statement of faith this atheist can completely agree with.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 26, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> No Bob. Its because you have no argument other than the medieval posturing that you indulge in.



  Calling basic standards of decency and morality _“medieval posturing”_ is a perfect example of the deceitfulness that I was referring to.  We get it—you're a sick, degenerate pervert, who absolutely hates such standards, and hate that there are people who hold to them.  You're someone who openly sides with the Islamist child-rape gangs that infest your own filthy shithole of a country, and you're someone who does all that.  And, of course, you're a lying piece of shit, who hopes to undermine any standards of decency and morality, by trying to portray such standards, trying to portray them using such deceitful terms as _“medieval posturing”_.

  And all of this is why it is pointless for me, or any other sane, decent person, to continue wasting time trying to argue with you about such topics.  You are incapable of being truthful on such matters, and there is no rational way to keep responding to the slew of lies you insist on spewing to try to cover up the evil and madness for which you openly stand.  It is folly that I ever keep allowing myself to be drawn into such futile exchanges with you.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 26, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> So far you haven't been able to show how President Obama supported pedophilia.



  For one thing, he issued an executive order, requiring public schools to treat _“transgender”_ students according to their lies and delusions, in opposition to their biological reality.  He required schools to let boys into girls' bathrooms, locker rooms, showers, and such, and to let girls into the corresponding boys' facilities.

  This is a key part of the pedophile agenda.




Syriusly said:


> Because of course you just lied. You beared [sic] false witness. You sinned.
> 
> I am comfortable pointing that out.



  Of course you're comfortable.  You're a lying piece of shit, who probably is uncomfortable telling the truth about anything.  It certainly stands to reason that you're comfortable lying, especially to falsely accuse someone else of the very thing that you, yourself are blatantly doing.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 26, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > By definition, anyone who is sexually interested in someone else of the same sex as his own is a homosexual.  That's what the word means.
> ...



  The words _“heterosexual”_ and _“homosexual”_ have specific, objective meanings.

  By definition, someone who is heterosexual is only sexually interested in those of the opposite to his own sex.

  A man who is interested in sexually abusing boys is *•NOT•* heterosexual.

  Only a homosexual man would be interested in molestation little boys.

  And although homosexuals make up less than 4% of the population, almost half of child molesters are homosexual men, abusing little boys.

  Lying about what the math clearly shows, and lying about the meanings of words, doesn't support any point; other than to show what a lying piece of shit you are, and what a defender you are of sick perverts.

  For all their violence and evil, one thing I have to give the extreme Islamists—they have the right idea about what to do with your kind.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Feb 26, 2020)

Homosexual mass murders:  Donald Harvey, 37 murdered in Kentucky, John Wayne Gacey, 33 in Chicago, Patrick Kearney, 32 in Los Angeles, Bruce Davis, 27 in Illinois, Correll-Henley-Brooks sex ring,  26 in Texas, Randy Kraft 67 in California, Juan Corona, 25 in California, William Bonin, 14

Life expectancy of homosexuals shortened by 20 to 30 years according to Psychology Report, December 1998

"bigot" means someone who is intolerant of the opinions of  others. 
So by definition, any Leftist who does not respect your dissenting opinion is a bigot.

My friends and I all believe that women are beautiful and as enjoyable as a man's life can get.
Any man who believes otherwise is, well, sick in our view.  Perverted.  

"Be fruitful and multiply."  Two men cannot multiply.


----------



## initforme (Feb 26, 2020)

It's not a duty of any citizen to have children for the good of a country.  And that's a good thing.


----------



## Markle (Feb 26, 2020)

longknife said:


> The U.S. Has The Highest Rate Of Children Living With A Single Parent In The Entire World
> 
> _The following comes from Pew Research… _
> 
> ...



It was not "women's lib" that led to the destruction of the American Family.

It was former President Lyndon Johnson and the "War on Poverty" and the Great Society.

A MINORITY VIEW 
BY WALTER E. WILLIAMS 
RELEASE: WEDNESDAY, OCTOBER 26, 2005, AND THEREAFTER


AMMUNITION FOR POVERTY PIMPS


In the wake of Hurricane Katrina's destruction of New Orleans, President Bush gave America's poverty pimps and race hustlers new ammunition. The president said, "As all of us saw on television, there is also some deep, persistent poverty in this region as well. And that poverty has roots in a history of racial discrimination, which cut off generations from the opportunity of America. We have a duty to confront this poverty with bold action."

The president's espousing such a vision not only supplies ammunition to poverty pimps and race hustlers, it focuses attention away from the true connection between race and poverty.

Though I grow weary of pointing it out, let's do it again. Let's examine some numbers readily available from the Census Bureau's 2004 Current Population Survey and ask some questions. There's one segment of the black population that suffers only a 9.9 percent poverty rate, and only 13.7 percent of its under-5-year-olds are poor. There's another segment that suffers a 39.5 percent poverty rate, and 58.1 percent of its under-5-year-olds are poor. Among whites, one segment suffers a 6 percent poverty rate, and only 9.9 percent of its under-5-year-olds are poor. The other segment suffers a 26.4 percent poverty rate, and 52 percent of its under-5-year-olds are poor. What do you think distinguishes the high and low poverty populations among blacks?

Would you buy an explanation that it's because white people practice discrimination against one segment of the black population and not the other or one segment had a history of slavery and not the other? You'd have to be a lunatic to buy such an explanation. The only distinction between both the black and white populations is marriage -- lower poverty in married-couple families.

*In 1960, only 28 percent of black females ages 15 to 44 were never married and illegitimacy among blacks was 22 percent. Today, the never-married rate is 56 percent and illegitimacy stands at 70 percent. If today's black family structure were what it was in 1960, the overall black poverty rate would be in or near single digits. The weakening of the black family structure, and its devastating consequences, have nothing to do with the history of slavery or racial discrimination.*

Dr. Charles Murray, an American Enterprise Institute scholar, argues in an article titled "Rediscovering the Underclass" in the Institute's On the Issues series (October 2005) that self-destructive behavior has become the hallmark of the underclass. He says that unemployment in the underclass is not caused by the lack of jobs but by the inability to get up every morning and go to work. In 1954, the percentage of black males, age 20 to 24, not looking for work was nine percent. In 1999, it rose to 30 percent, and that was at a time when employers were beating the bushes for employees. Murray adds that "the statistical reality is that people who get into the American job market and stay there seldom remain poor unless they do something self-destructive.

I share Murray's sentiment expressed at the beginning of his article where he says, "Watching the courage of ordinary low-income people as they deal with the aftermath of Katrina and Rita, it is hard to decide which politicians are more contemptible -- Democrats who are rediscovering poverty and blaming it on George W. Bush, or Republicans who are rediscovering poverty and claiming that the government can fix it." Since President Johnson's War on Poverty, controlling for inflation, the nation has spent $9 trillion on about 80 anti-poverty programs. To put that figure in perspective, last year's U.S. GDP was $11 trillion; $9 trillion exceeds the GDP of any nation except the U.S. Hurricanes Katrina and Rita uncovered the result of the War on Poverty -- dependency and self-destructive behavior.

*Guess what the president [President George Walker Bush] and politicians from both parties are asking the American people to do? If you said, "Enact programs that will sustain and enhance dependency," go to the head of the class.*

http://econfaculty.gmu.edu/wew/articles/05/poverty.html

[Guess what too what did President Obama do about the recession?  He "enacted programs that sustained and enhanced dependency" which resulted in the longest recovery since the Great Depression.]


----------



## Markle (Feb 26, 2020)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Eh, the economy after the 60's eventually forced women to work whether they wanted to or not and Mom at home raising the kids became a luxury. Some would call it progress but I think it's pretty well a shame family wise.
> 
> also  "the pill" came out and free love (sexual revolution) devalued women, men, children, faith, morality and seemingly common sense...
> 
> ...



Two incomes became necessary due to higher income taxes and Social Security taxes.


----------



## Markle (Feb 26, 2020)

HannahBagrich said:


> I think that there are more divorces in today’s society simply because the NATURE of marriage has CHANGED a lot.
> Nowadays marriages are much more about consent and it's great! IMHO.



Wow!  Just wow!

That's just pathetic and a sad commentary on life today.

There can be no argument that the children of a married couple provide a far more secure environment for the raising of children.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 26, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > So far you haven't been able to show how President Obama supported pedophilia.
> ...


_For one thing, he issued an executive order, requiring public schools to treat “transgender” students _

Except of course- he didn't do that Bob. Perhaps you are just ignorant from a steady diet of right wing talking points so generously you are ignorant- and not lying.
First of all it wasn't an executive order. Secondly it didn't require schools to do anything. 

FAQ: What did Obama do for transgender students and how did Trump take it away?
_In May of 2016, the U.S. Departments of Justice and Education, under the Obama Administration, issued guidance to public school districts across the country clarifying that Title IX, a federal law banning sex discrimination in education programs and activities, protects students who are transgender. The guidance issued by the Obama Administration didn’t make new law, it simply spelled out how federal law already protects transgender students from discrimination, bullying and harassment in school._
_
Here is part of the letter sent out
*Restrooms and Locker Rooms*. A school may provide separate facilities on the basis of sex, but must allow transgender students access to such facilities consistent with their gender identity.14 A school may not require transgender students to use facilities inconsistent with their gender identity or to use individual-user facilities when other students are not required to do so. A school may, however, make individual-user options available to all students who voluntarily seek additional privacy.15
_
Secondly- regardless of that letter- still not an example of President Obama promoting pedophilia- since this is about allowing under age children access to bathrooms- nothing about allowing adults access. 

But tell me more about this "pedophilia agenda"- and where you are finding out all about it. I certainly am not going to have that in my web search agenda, so I am really curious about the source of your information on this 'pedophilia agenda' 

Meanwhile once again you have failed to establish President Obama doing anything to support pedophilia. Once again- just bearing false witness. A sin.


----------



## Markle (Feb 26, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



As you know, each and every one of those five children grew up to be fine people.  None of them have drug or substance abuse problems (Joe Biden) and all, except the youngest, are now well-educated people who are successful in their own right.

As you know too, former President Bill Clinton explained to the world that oral sex (a Lewinsky) was not really sex.  Going back to Arkansas where the Highway Patrol guarding him would escort women to his quarters where he committed rape.  Hillary hung with him as he ticket to "greatness" and the Oval Office.  As for their daughter, Chelsea, what has she done?  She was employed as a correspondent bu NBC from 2011 to 2014.  Currently, Chelsea is employed by the Bill, Hillary and Clinton Foundation and has a net worth of $25 million.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 26, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> [Q
> Of course you're comfortable.  You're a lying piece of shit,.



Where have I lied Bob?

I didn't falsely accuse a President of supporting pedophilia- that would be you.


----------



## Markle (Feb 26, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> Still amused by the Trumpkins who hold up Trump as a wholesome example of family values- rather than an example of exactly how the destruction of the American family has taken place.



Please show us exactly where anyone has held President Donald Trump up as a wholesome example of family values.  What he has done is, in spite of the divorces, co-parented five kids that have turned out to be outstanding, accomplished human beings.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Feb 26, 2020)

While the Biden family is deeply involved in crime using Biden's public offices.

Rudy Giulani said he could prosecute them under the RICO Act.  He was the first to prosecute using RICO and knows all about it.

Then there are the criminals Clinton and Obama.

Hateful Hillary

BarackObamaisms


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 26, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Homosexual mass murders:  Donald Harvey, 37 murdered in Kentucky, John Wayne Gacey, 33 in Chicago, Patrick Kearney, 32 in Los Angeles, Bruce Davis, 27 in Illinois, Correll-Henley-Brooks sex ring,  26 in Texas, Randy Kraft 67 in California, Juan Corona, 25 in California, William Bonin, 14
> 
> Life expectancy of homosexuals shortened by 20 to 30 years according to Psychology Report, December 1998
> 
> ...



By bigot I mean someone who is like you- someone who judges people not by what they say or do but because of how they aren't what you approve of. 

Nifty list of 'homosexual mass murderers.

I can do you oh so very much one better. 
Heterosexual mass murderers: 
Adolf Hitler: 6,000,000 murdered in Europe
Joseph Stalin: 6-12,000,000 murdered and starved to death in Europe and Asia
Pol Pot: 1.5-2,000,000 people

I realize now that you are just parroting the propaganda of Paul Cameron and the FRC. 
Luckily do to the advent of AIDs treatments, and the reduction of attacks on gay men by bigots, the mortality rate for gay men is improving.

Of course you think that anyone who doesn't believe exactly like you do is sick- a pervert. 

So did Hitler.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 26, 2020)

Markle said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Eh, the economy after the 60's eventually forced women to work whether they wanted to or not and Mom at home raising the kids became a luxury. Some would call it progress but I think it's pretty well a shame family wise.
> ...



Interesting theory- doesn't match the data though.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 26, 2020)

Markle said:


> HannahBagrich said:
> 
> 
> > I think that there are more divorces in today’s society simply because the NATURE of marriage has CHANGED a lot.
> ...



In general, I believe that children benefit from having married parents. 

Sad isn't it that our President didn't feel that way when he abandoned his first two families?


----------



## Markle (Feb 26, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



More divorces are a positive?  Whew!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 26, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Homosexual mass murders: Donald Harvey, 37 murdered in Kentucky, John Wayne Gacey, 33 in Chicago, Patrick Kearney, 32 in Los Angeles, Bruce Davis, 27 in Illinois, Correll-Henley-Brooks sex ring, 26 in Texas, Randy Kraft 67 in California, Juan Corona, 25 in California, William Bonin, 14


You moronically stated that gays are more likely to be murderers and as "proof" you stupidly post the names of a few psychotics who may or may not have been gay. How the fuck is that "proof " that gays are more likely to be murderers ? I would post a list of mass murderers and serial killers who were not gay, but there is no point to that. All that you have here is a pathetic logical fallacy:

https://writingcenter.unc.edu/tips-and-tools/fallacies/

*Hasty generalization*
*Definition:* Making assumptions about a whole group or range of cases based on a sample that is inadequate (usually because it is atypical or too small). Stereotypes about people (“librarians are shy and smart,” “wealthy people are snobs,” etc.) are a common example of the principle underlying hasty generalization.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 26, 2020)

Markle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Still amused by the Trumpkins who hold up Trump as a wholesome example of family values- rather than an example of exactly how the destruction of the American family has taken place.
> ...



Right in this thread- this is the quote: 
_President Trump comes from a solid family and he moved the US embassy to Jerusalem in Israel and removed special treatment to transgenders in the army, eliminating such mental perturbation which is so negative for the proper development of the troops. You might hate president Trump because he has chosen to follow decency._

Remember- this is a thread about the destruction of the American family- and a lot of complaining about how bad single parent families are for the children.

Donald Trump left two wives, each having one or more children, moving on to other, younger women. Luckily, he had the money and provided for all of his families, but in a thread about the 'destruction of the family' in America- it seems odd that the Right wants to ignore the sterling example of the destruction of the American family who sits in the White House.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 26, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Life expectancy of homosexuals shortened by 20 to 30 years according to Psychology Report, December 1998


1998? And why was that? Bigotry, marginalization and discrimination comes to mind. Do you have any up to date statistics?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 26, 2020)

Markle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


 50 years ago the left said that marriage was meaningless, but today same gender marriage is their priority.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 26, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> bigot" means someone who is intolerant of the opinions of others.
> So by definition, any Leftist who does not respect your dissenting opinion is a bigot.


I'll cop to that. But all bigotry, all in tolerance, is not equal. I am intolerance of your intolerance ,. So sue me


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 26, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> While the Biden family is deeply involved in crime using Biden's public offices.
> 
> Rudy Giulani said he could prosecute them under the RICO Act.  He was the first to prosecute using RICO and knows all about it.
> 
> Then there are the criminals Clinton and Obama.



LOL- so why do you think that your Dear Leader has been covering up their 'crimes' for the last 3 years? 

You folks have been saying that the Clintons are criminals for 30 years now- and not a single arrest or conviction- even with your Dear Leader in office for the last 3 years. 

If Hillary is a criminal- she must be a criminal mastermind of the first order- one that apparently prosecutors can't catch- but you alert investigators on the interweb are just that more perceptive than all of them.

So again- why do you think that your Dear Leader is covering up for them?


----------



## ChemEngineer (Feb 26, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I got married 25 years ago in the latter day Sodom of Key West. though.



If you look anything like the photograph you show, that couldn't have been your first marriage.

Why, one wonders, did your first marriage fail if you are so "progressive" (sic) and brilliant, as all "progressives" exclaim themselves to be?


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 26, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



50 years ago I was a kid. But I have been married almost 30 years- as a proud member of the left- I am all for marriage.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 26, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> My friends and I all believe that women are beautiful and as enjoyable as a man's life can get.
> Any man who believes otherwise is, well, sick in our view. Perverted.
> 
> "Be fruitful and multiply." Two men cannot multiply.


I believe that all people are beautiful, except jackasses like you . Gay men and women to in fact multiply . They are not sterile


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 26, 2020)

Markle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



While I don't agree wholeheartedly with you- the adult kids are doing just fine. Isn't that just great? 

On the one hand that could be seen as an argument that divorce is just fine, and being a single mom is just fine, and leaving your kids and your marriage is just fine. 

Or we can talk about the context of this thread- the destruction of the family.  And Trump is a poster child of a wealthy man who was fine with the destruction of his families. 
He is the man who has fathered 5 children with 3 different women? The man who left two women to be single mothers? The man who cheated at the very least on wife #1 and wife #3- and literally paid off the porn star so voters wouldn't know about his adultery?

Yeah- if you want a poster child of why so many women end up being single mom's, Trump is a great example- thank you. Trump always put his career, fame and celebrity ahead of his marriages.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 26, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > I got married 25 years ago in the latter day Sodom of Key West. though.
> ...



Why, one wonders, did Trump's first two marriages fail if he is as brilliant as he (almost daily) proclaims?


----------



## Markle (Feb 26, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> Homosexuals are far more likely to be murdered than straight men. Not that you would care if any gay is killed.
> 
> And you want to tell African American women that they can't control their own bodies- that they cannot choose whether to give birth to a child or not- now that is an extremely racist policy.



That's a racist policy?  What about the original purpose of Planned Parenthood?


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 26, 2020)

Markle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



Really- do you want to compare Chelsea with Don Trump Jr for example? 
Education:
Clinton obtained a B.A. degree in history, with highest honors, at Stanford in 2001
In 2003, Clinton completed an MPhil degree in international relations at Oxford
In 2011, Clinton transferred back to University College, Oxford, from the Wagner School of Public Service at New York University to complete her DPhil degree in International Relations
Donald Trump Jr. 
the University of Pennsylvania's Wharton School, where he graduated in 2000 with a B.S. in Economics.[16]

Professional careers:
Chelsea Clinton:
In 2003, Clinton joined the consulting firm McKinsey & Company in New York City,[24] and she went to work for Avenue Capital Group in late 2006.
In November 2011, NBC announced that they had hired Clinton as a special correspondent- ending in August 2014.
Since 2011, Clinton has taken a prominent role at the family's Bill, Hillary & Chelsea Clinton Foundation,[58] and has had a seat on its board
Chelsea Clinton is also the author of 5 books, and the coauthor of one. 

Donald Trump Jr. 
Joined the Trump Organization a year after leaving college. Has never been a full time employee of any company other than the Trump Organization. 
Trump is the author of 1 book. 

Comparing the two- what they have 'done'- Clinton clearly achieved more in education. Both clearly benefited from their parents, but of the two- only Clinton had independent professional jobs outside the family business. 

And that doesn't even go into their personal lives........


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 26, 2020)

Markle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuals are far more likely to be murdered than straight men. Not that you would care if any gay is killed.
> ...



The original purpose of Planned Parenthood was to give all women access to birth control- something Conservatives to this day continue to oppose.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 26, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Yup.


----------



## Markle (Feb 26, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



So what?  I'm not looking for him to be a marriage counselor.  Are you?

In my younger days, I raced cross country on motorcycles, Enduros.  As a result, I was on a first-name basis with my orthopedic surgeon.  I never once cared if he had been married once, five times or never.  I wanted his hands to do a great job on my bones.  Period.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 26, 2020)

Markle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuals are far more likely to be murdered than straight men. Not that you would care if any gay is killed.
> ...



That's a lie.


----------



## Markle (Feb 26, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> The original purpose of Planned Parenthood was to give all women access to birth control- something Conservatives to this day continue to oppose.



Yes, there are some Conservatives, Christians, who oppose artificial birth control.  So what?

I presented to you the indisputable facts on the original purpose and you run and hide.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 26, 2020)

Markle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > The original purpose of Planned Parenthood was to give all women access to birth control- something Conservatives to this day continue to oppose.
> ...



That's a lie, and a quote taken completely out of context.


----------



## Markle (Feb 26, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


----------



## Markle (Feb 26, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Then prove me wrong and put it "into context".


----------



## Coyote (Feb 26, 2020)

Markle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


margaret-sanger-history-eugenics


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 26, 2020)

longknife said:


> The U.S. Has The Highest Rate Of Children Living With A Single Parent In The Entire World
> 
> _The following comes from Pew Research… _
> 
> ...




Our culture is 'stacked' to make it very hard for families to stay together. We need to attack the problem at its base and RWs will never allow that.


----------



## Markle (Feb 26, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Not a theory, fact!


----------



## Markle (Feb 26, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



Pre-San Francisco of the East, I lived in Key West for a number of years in the late 60s.  I was single, a diver, and I LOVED living there!


----------



## Markle (Feb 26, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Progressives (sick) like you are pro-homosexual. You have already destroyed the Boy Scouts.
> ...



Scouts were losing popularity for a number of years.  Under pressure, they voted to allow gay leaders which was the final nail in their coffin.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 26, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> Secondly- regardless of that letter- still not an example of President Obama promoting pedophilia- since this is about allowing under age children access to bathrooms- nothing about allowing adults access.



  It's about forcing girls to endure make audiences when they use restroom facilities, when they dress, undress, and use showers, and similarly forcing boys to endure female audiences when doing the same.  Breaking down basic principles of privacy and modesty is a key element in grooming children to be easier prey for more serious sexual abuse.  How can you possibly not see that?  I think the answer is clear—you know damn well that I am right, but you are on the side of the sick perverts behind this agenda, and against the side of children who are being set up to be victimized by and for the sake of this agenda.

  And of course, promoting _“trangenderism”_ is all about introducing confusion about sexuality in general—confusion that is intended to play into the hands of sexual predators.

  At its root, I think it is obvious and undeniable that pedophilia is the driving motive behind this agenda, behind all of it.  If it was about the rights of degenerates to practice their sick perversions in peace and privacy, then they'd have been content to stop there, very far short of imposing this sickness on others, and especially of imposing this sickness on innocent children.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 26, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > I got married 25 years ago in the latter day Sodom of Key West. though.
> ...



  Not to side with Tainted Tommy, but I'm about the same age that he is (in fact, if the profile information is to be believed, I am older than he by just two days), and I am on my first marriage, which, in a few months, will have been for twenty-five years.  Why do you doubt that he's on his first marriage?

  Of course, I'm a lot healthier-looking than he is, even in my current significantly-weakened condition, recovering from a bad injury that occurred six months ago.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 26, 2020)

Markle said:


> Scouts were losing popularity for a number of years.  Under pressure, they voted to allow gay leaders which was the final nail in their coffin.


----------



## Markle (Feb 26, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> LOL- so why do you think that your Dear Leader has been covering up their 'crimes' for the last 3 years?
> 
> You folks have been saying that the Clintons are criminals for 30 years now- and not a single arrest or conviction- even with your Dear Leader in office for the last 3 years.
> 
> ...


 
The status quo has been the norm for decades.  I'm talking about both parties.  Each went through the motions regarding prosecuting crimes of politicians so they could point to what they had accomplished.

Corruption, in my opinion, is very deep-seated.  One need only look at unwarranted desperation and viciousness of their attacks.  It has taken years of investigation and planning to prosecute a mob family.   Expecting quick results within the government in the elite circles of Washington is foolish.

We are blessed that we have a president who is not part of the Washington elite.

Come on, as far left as you might be, even you cannot believe that there was nothing illegal about having an illegal server, deleting 30,000 emails, smashing cell phones, using known unsupported information to secure FISA warrants, the illegal use of the IRS to punish Conservative non-profit organizations, and the list goes on...and on...  Can you imagine if they start to prosecute for insider trading?


----------



## Markle (Feb 27, 2020)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Our culture is 'stacked' to make it very hard for families to stay together. We need to attack the problem at its base and RWs will never allow that.



What in the heck are you talking about?

It was former President Lyndon Johnson who decided that rewarding bad behavior and punishing good behavior was a grand idea leading to the mess we have today.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 27, 2020)

Markle said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Eh, the economy after the 60's eventually forced women to work whether they wanted to or not and Mom at home raising the kids became a luxury. Some would call it progress but I think it's pretty well a shame family wise.
> ...



Yup, a lot of new challenges thrown on family stability got us here. 

https://www.bls.gov/spotlight/2017/...fore-during-and-after-the-great-recession.pdf


----------



## ChemEngineer (Feb 27, 2020)

Markle said:


> That's a racist policy?  What about the original purpose of Planned Parenthood?



Right you are Markle.  I added this image and quote to Democrats' Big Lies

Or maybe it was one of the other exposes of Democrat Insanity.  I maintain several.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Feb 27, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



I have doubts because he is so arrogant and Leftist, and because he looks older than 50.  
That he did not reply suggests I was correct.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 27, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > That's a racist policy?  What about the original purpose of Planned Parenthood?
> ...


See post 116


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 27, 2020)

Markle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ChemEngineer said:
> ...



Isn't it funny?

I was responding to an idiot who attacked another poster by asking him why his marriage failed if he was as brilliant as 'all progressives' claim to be. 

You didn't have any response to that original post- you didn't post about how brilliance doesn't really matter when it comes to marriage- because hey your surgeon.

But when I point out that your Dear Leader's marriages failed even though he daily proclaims his brilliance- you get all defensive.


----------



## Markle (Feb 27, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> You folks have been saying that the Clintons are criminals for 30 years now- and not a single arrest or conviction- even with your Dear Leader in office for the last 3 years.



Really?

William Jefferson Clinton, Former President of the United States and Democrat
Sexual Assault

Rape

*Women have been charging* Bill Clinton with sexual assault since his days as a Rhodes Scholar at Oxford 30 years ago.

Gennifer Flowers (Unknown settlement)

Paula Jones ($850,000 settlement)

Kathleen Willey (Unknown settlement)

Juanita Broaddrick (Unknown settlement)

Monica Lewinsky….(“I did not have sex with THAT woman”)

Perjury

Impeachment

Loss of Law License

$50,000 fine

Whitewater

Arkansas Gov. Jim Guy Tucker - fraud felony convictions - 3 counts (Tucker resigned facing impeachment)

Jim McDougal - fraud and conspiracy felony convictions - 18 counts

Susan McDougal - felony - 4 counts (pardoned during Clinton's last minute

 Pardongate payoffs)

William J. Marks Sr - conspiracy

Stephen Smith - conspiracy

Larry Kuca - Fraud

Neal Ainley - 2 misdemeanors for embezzlement

David Hale - guilty plea - conspiracy

Chris Wade - felony 

Whitewater real-estate investor John Haley - recent!

1998 on fraud Robert Palmer - felony for conspiracy Charles Matthews - guilty plea for bribery Eugene Fitzhugh -

Whitewater - bribery Webster Hubbell - #2 ranking Justice Dept. Official - felony for embezzlement and fraud

John Latham - CEO of Madison Bank - bank fraud Campaign

Finance: Johnny Chung - Clinton cronie - felony guilty plea - funneling money from China

Gene Lum - convicted - felony for money laundering for the DNC

Nora Lum - convicted - felony for money laundering for the DNC

Howard Glicken - guilty plea - 2 misdemeanors - funneling foreign donations

Yah Lin "Charlie" Trie - guilty plea - illegal Clinton campaign donations

John Huang - Clinton cronie - felony guilty plea - funneling money from China

Paula Jonesgate: William Jefferson Clinton - found guilty - civil contempt of court - lying under oath about material facts. The Office of the Independent

Council further presented Clinton with an agreement that had him disbarred from practicing law for 5 years and made him sign a statement admitting to his deception.

Post Administration

Sandy Bergergate Sandy Berger – Clinton National Security Adviser -- found guilty of stealing highly classified documents from the National Archive and destroying them.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Feb 27, 2020)

Markle said:


> William Jefferson Clinton, Former President of the United States and Democrat
> Sexual Assault
> 
> Rape
> ...



"WE ARE the president." - Hillary Clinton when Bubba was in the White House

Outstanding, Friend.  Thank you very much.
I must add this to Hateful Hillary
and possibly to Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 27, 2020)

Markle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > The original purpose of Planned Parenthood was to give all women access to birth control- something Conservatives to this day continue to oppose.
> ...



LOL- you claiming to present 'indisputable facts' is like Trump proclaiming how honest he is. 

First of all- you asked what the original purpose of Planned Parenthood was- I answered correctly. You dishonestly(shocking I know) implied that the original purpose of Planned Parenthood was to 'exterminate the negro population'- and that of course is a lie. 

Not that you care about the facts or the truth- after all you are a Trumpsky- but the facts are pretty straightforward- as is your lie.


The story of Margaret Sanger is the story of the struggle for women's rights in America- and how Conservatives tried to deny those rights to women- and also explains why this hero for women's right is being vilified by the far right. 
https://www.biography.com/activist/margaret-sanger
_Sanger started her campaign to educate women about sex in 1912 by writing a newspaper column called "What Every Girl Should Know." She also worked as a nurse on the Lower East Side, at the time a predominantly poor immigrant neighborhood. Through her work, Sanger treated a number of women who had undergone back-alley abortions or tried to self-terminate their pregnancies. Sanger objected to the unnecessary suffering endured by these women, and she fought to make birth control information and contraceptives available. She also began dreaming of a "magic pill" to be used to control pregnancy. "*No woman can call herself free until she can choose consciously whether she will or will not be a mother," Sanger said.*_
_
In 1914, Sanger started a feminist publication called The Woman Rebel, which promoted a woman's right to have birth control. T*he monthly magazine landed her in trouble, as it was illegal to send out information on contraception through the mail. The Comstock Act of 1873 prohibited the trade in and circulation of "obscene and immoral materials." Championed by Anthony Comstock, the act included publications, devices and medications related to contraception and abortion in its definition of obscene materials. It also made mailing and importing anything related to these topics a crime.*

Rather than face a possible five-year jail sentence, Sanger fled to England. While there, she worked in the women's movement and researched other forms of birth control, including diaphragms, which she later smuggled back into the United States. 

Sanger returned to the United States in October 1915, after the charges against her had been dropped. She began touring to promote birth control, a term that she coined. In 1916, she opened the first birth control clinic in the United States. S*anger and her staff, including her sister Ethel, were arrested during a raid of the Brooklyn clinic nine days after it opened. They were charged with providing information on contraception and fitting women for diaphragms.* Sanger and her sister spent 30 days in jail for breaking the Comstock law. Later appealing her conviction, she scored a victory for the birth control movement. The court wouldn't overturn the earlier verdict, but it made an exception in the existing law to allow doctors to prescribe contraception to their female patients for medical reasons. Around this time, Sanger also published her first issue of The Birth Control Review.

*In 1921, Sanger established the American Birth Control League, a precursor to today's Planned Parenthood Federation of America.* She served as its president until 1928. In 1923, while with the league, she opened the first legal birth control clinic in the United States. The clinic was named the Birth Control Clinical Research Bureau.
_
Sanger believed that one of the main causes for poverty in American households was women having more children than they could support- and advocated for giving women the control to determine how many children she had- i.e. "Every child should be a wanted child."- and established birth control clinics in poor neighborhoods so that poor women could get access to birth control that was readily available to women with means. 

And that led to the lie you are promoting. 
Fact Check: Was Planned Parenthood Started To 'Control' The Black Population?

Sanger worked with black ministers to 
_Sanger's birth control movement did have support in black neighborhoods, beginning in the '20s when there were leagues in Harlem started by African-Americans. Sanger also worked closely with NAACP founder W.E.B. DuBois on a "Negro Project," which she viewed as a way to get safe contraception to African-Americans.

In 1946, Sanger wrote about the importance of giving "Negro" parents a choice in how many children they would have.

"The Negro race has reached a place in its history when every possible effort should be made to have every Negro child count as a valuable contribution to the future of America," she wrote. "Negro parents, like all parents, must create the next generation from strength, not from weakness; from health, not from despair."

Was Planned Parenthood's founder racist?_

So lets get to the letter that your quote is grabbed from- a letter to black ministers in the South
Margaret Sanger – Letter from Margaret Sanger to Dr. C.J. Gamble | Genius

_The ministers work is also important and also he should be trained, perhaps by the Federation as to our ideals and the goal that we hope to reach. We do not want word to go out that we want to exterminate the Negro population and the minister is the man who can straighten out that idea if it ever occurs to any of their more rebellious members_

Sanger here is clearly countering the very kind of false argument that you are promoting- that the goal of birth control was the extermination of the Negro population. 

But I think that the best defender of Sanger's work with African Americans is Martin Luther King Jr. 

*In 1966, Martin Luther King Jr. made clear that he agreed that Sanger’s life’s work was anything but inhumane. In 1966, when King received Planned Parenthood’s Margaret Sanger Award in Human Rights, he praised her contributions to the black community. “There is a striking kinship between our movement and Margaret Sanger’s early efforts,” he said. “…Margaret Sanger had to commit what was then called a crime in order to enrich humanity, and today we honor her courage and vision.”
*
I realize that you on the far right will continue to ignore the facts- just as your Dear Leader tells you to- but those are the facts. Margaret Sanger was an American hero who helped ensure that women could control their own bodies- something that the Right has attacked for all the way back to when she was fighting the laws Conservatives passed to forbid women from even reading about birth control.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 27, 2020)

Markle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Pretty much guaranteed when you say something is a fact, it is just something you pull out of your ass.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 27, 2020)

Markle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ChemEngineer said:
> ...



Pretty sure the nail in the coffin was all of the lawsuits by former boy scouts who were molested by boy scout leaders and that the BSA covered up for decades.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 27, 2020)

Markle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > You folks have been saying that the Clintons are criminals for 30 years now- and not a single arrest or conviction- even with your Dear Leader in office for the last 3 years.
> ...



Wow- that entire post just to admit I was correct?

*You folks have been saying that the Clintons are criminals for 30 years now- and not a single arrest or conviction- even with your Dear Leader in office for the last 3 years.*
*
Thanks for confirming my statement. *


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 27, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Secondly- regardless of that letter- still not an example of President Obama promoting pedophilia- since this is about allowing under age children access to bathrooms- nothing about allowing adults access.
> ...



I know you are wrong. Again- you continue just to bear false witness against President Obama claiming he promoted pedophilia.

By claiming that allowing transgender kids to share bathrooms with other kids is promoting pedophilia. 

I don't know how much more stupid you can be to make that claim.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 27, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Sorry to hear about your injury and I hope you have a good recovery.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 27, 2020)

Markle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > LOL- so why do you think that your Dear Leader has been covering up their 'crimes' for the last 3 years?
> ...



Again- why do you believe your Dear Leader is covering up all of those crimes you have proclaimed took place?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 27, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> I know you are wrong. Again- you continue just to bear false witness against President Obama claiming he promoted pedophilia.
> 
> By claiming that allowing transgender kids to share bathrooms with other kids is promoting pedophilia.
> 
> I don't know how much more stupid you can be to make that claim.



  I think the truth is obvious enough, for any sane person who will examine it.  To deny it, as you do, you are either incredibly stupid, or else flat-out lying.  Most likely, both.

  Let me ask you this:  What do you claim is the legitimate point of allowing boys into girls' restrooms, locker rooms, showers, and such, violating the modesty, privacy, and safety of actual girls?  And what legitimate motive could President Obama have had to order that?


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 27, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > I know you are wrong. Again- you continue just to bear false witness against President Obama claiming he promoted pedophilia.
> ...



I think that it is obvious that you don't have a clue what a sane person would think. 

Still waiting for you to show me how President Obama promoted pedophilia- despite all of your efforts to shift the topic.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 27, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> I think that it is obvious that you don't have a clue what a sane person would think.
> 
> Still waiting for you to show me how President Obama promoted pedophilia- despite all of your efforts to shift the topic.



  I have done so, repeatedly.  And you just lie and deflect in order to distract away from the clear facts, as you always do.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2020)

initforme said:


> It's not a duty of any citizen to have children for the good of a country.  ....


It’s not?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2020)

Markle said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Eh, the economy after the 60's eventually forced women to work whether they wanted to or not and Mom at home raising the kids became a luxury. Some would call it progress but I think it's pretty well a shame family wise.
> ...


There are still traditional families with one bread winner. It’s a matter of priorities.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 27, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > I think that it is obvious that you don't have a clue what a sane person would think.
> ...



No- you have shown policies of President Obama's that you don't like that have nothing to do with pedophilia, or any promotion of pedophilia by President Obama. 

Again- you just bear false witness. 

There are six things that the LORD strongly dislikes, seven that are an abomination to him: haughty eyes, a lying tongue, and hands that shed innocent blood, a heart that devises wicked plans, feet that make haste to run to evil, a false witness who breathes out lies, and one who sows discord among brothers.

— Proverbs 6:16–19


----------



## ChemEngineer (Feb 27, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I think the truth is obvious enough, for any sane person who will examine it.  To deny it, as you do, you are either incredibly stupid, or else flat-out lying.  Most likely, both.
> 
> Let me ask you this:  What do you claim is the legitimate point of allowing boys into girls' restrooms, locker rooms, showers, and such, violating the modesty, privacy, and safety of actual girls?  And what legitimate motive could President Obama have had to order that?



Bob, these people are beyond all hope.  Evil is like that.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 27, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Let me ask you this: What do you claim is the legitimate point of allowing boys into girls' restrooms, locker rooms, showers, and such, violating the modesty, privacy, and safety of actual girls? And what legitimate motive could President Obama have had to order that?


Because , unlike you and some others here , he is smart enough to understand that those transgirls identify as females and are no threat to the cicgender girls. It about allowing them the dignity to be who they feel that they are


----------



## Markle (Feb 27, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Of course.  If one of the earners has a very strong income, they can afford that luxury.  Otherwise, there is not an option.


----------



## Markle (Feb 27, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I think the truth is obvious enough, for any sane person who will examine it. To deny it, as you do, you are either incredibly stupid, or else flat-out lying. Most likely, both.
> 
> Let me ask you this: What do you claim is the legitimate point of allowing boys into girls' restrooms, locker rooms, showers, and such, violating the modesty, privacy, and safety of actual girls? And what legitimate motive could President Obama have had to order that?



I do not believe that failed former President Barack Hussein Obama promoted, in any way, pedophilia.

That being said, he had great motivation to push for transexuals being in the military and allowing kids to chose the restroom or locker room they use depending on who they identify as.  WHAT?  In modern history, Democrats work diligently to pigeonhole all voters into a tiny group.  They then develop an approach to pander to that specific "pigeon" to vote for them.  Once that vote is cast, the Democrats do whatever they wanted until the next election.  Here was a bit of actual action in spite of the other 99% of the population.  Democrats know the rest of their base will hail such a move as being hip and Progressive.

As for President Obama's motivation...hmmmmm...


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2020)

Markle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



You are mistaken.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 27, 2020)

longknife said:


> And then, it asks, “What happened?”
> 
> My response...Women’s Lib!
> 
> ...



Okay, buddy..  Here's what actually happened.   The wealthy blew up the middle class, and women didn't want to stay with guys who weren't good providers on the jobs that were left.  But by all means, blame "Women's Lib", like that is what forced women into the workforce.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > And then, it asks, “What happened?”
> ...



Save it. The idiot perpetrator of this moronic thread has fled the scene of his crime  never to deal with the blow back . A spineless fool

longknife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 27, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Bob, these people are beyond all hope. Evil is like that.



  You're right, of course.  In a way, it is folly just to get sucked into arguments with them, but the alternative is to let them spew their lies and evil unchallenged.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 27, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Because , unlike you and some others here , he is smart enough to understand that those transgirls identify as females and are no threat to the cicgender [sic] girls. It about allowing them the dignity to be who they feel that they are



  You're so f•••ed-up in the head that you don't even know the difference between boys and girls.

  The hard, undeniable, scientific fact is that _“trans girls”_ are boys, not girls.  They have no damn business being in girls' restrooms, locker rooms, dressing rooms, showers, and such; and to allow them into such places is abusive to actual girls, violating their safety, privacy, and modesty.  Only subhuman piece of shit such as yourself would ever advocate abusing girls in such a manner.  Real men have a duty and an obligation to protect girls, from such abuse, and to protect them from dangerous, predatory pieces of shit such as yourself and those whose side you take.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 27, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Because , unlike you and some others here , he is smart enough to understand that those transgirls identify as females and are no threat to the cicgender [sic] girls. It about allowing them the dignity to be who they feel that they are
> ...


Great post.  You just KNEW our buddy PP would be all over this thread.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Feb 28, 2020)

Markle said:


> As for President Obama's motivation...hmmmmm...



Promoting homosexuality, as Obama did, promotes pedophilia.  Take the Boy Scouts, please.

BarackObamaisms


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 28, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > As for President Obama's motivation...hmmmmm...
> ...


If you believe that shit there is something seriously wrong with you. More likely you're a shameless liar. Oh wait. In that case there is STILL something seriously wrong with you.


----------



## Markle (Feb 28, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I get that a lot from ignorant Progressives.  They parrot out whatever their far-left leaders tell them to say.  One thing they can never say is that TAXES ARE TOO HIGH!!


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 28, 2020)

Markle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


It can be done on a pretty working class income.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > As for President Obama's motivation...hmmmmm...
> ...



Promoting homosexuality doesn't promote pedophilia any more than promoting healthy heterosexuality. 

Lets talk about the Boy Scouts.  Why are the Boy Scouts going bankrupt? 

Because the Boy Scouts for generations allowed child predators to prey on boy scouts- and presumed that since the child predators were married men, with their own children- that they were no child predators.- and then the Boy Scouts covered up the crimes- for decades. 

Like Jerry Sandusky- you remember him-


 star athlete, college football coach, married with 6 kids- and a serial molester of boys. Parents would leave their kids in his charge because they could trust him- because he wasn't one of those dangerous wimpy 'queers'- because he was a good Christian married father. ]

Idiots like you put kids in danger. I cannot repeat this often enough.

I don't know whether this is intentional or just that your bigotry is so intense that you don't realize how your propaganda puts kids in danger.

Fact: Most victims of child abuse are girls- every time you promote the idea that its only the gays doing it, you are telling parents that its okay to leave their girl with Pastor Bill. 
Fact: Most child molesters who do molest boys identify themselves as heterosexual- every time you promote the idea that its just gays doing the molesting you reinforce exactly what got the Boy Scouts in trouble- its okay to leave your boy at Troop Leader Bob's house- because he is married with kids- so he can't be a child molester.....


----------



## Markle (Feb 28, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Grow up.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 28, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> Promoting homosexuality doesn't promote pedophilia any more than promoting healthy heterosexuality.



  Homosexuality is nothing like healthy heterosexuality.  You're mad to think that they can even be compared in that manner.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Promoting homosexuality doesn't promote pedophilia any more than promoting healthy heterosexuality.
> ...



Your just mad that I pointed out your lie that President Obama promoted pedophilia. 

God hates a sinner.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 29, 2020)

*This thread is hugely derailed, please review the OP and discuss it and not each other.*


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 29, 2020)

longknife said:


> The U.S. Has The Highest Rate Of Children Living With A Single Parent In The Entire World
> 
> _The following comes from Pew Research… _
> 
> ...



I presume that the OP is talking about "the family" in terms of a family unit headed by a heterosexual couple. Heterosexuality necessarily involves a male and a female having a relationship with each other. Yet the OP blames "women's lib" when it takes two to tango. Men are equally responsible for the success or the breakup of their families. The discussion should be about both sexes and how they handle their relationships with each other.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 29, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> I presume that the OP is talking about "the family" in terms of a family unit headed by a heterosexual couple. Heterosexuality necessarily involves a male and a female having a relationship with each other. Yet the OP blames "women's lib" when it takes two to tango. Men are equally responsible for the success or the breakup of their families. The discussion should be about both sexes and how they handle their relationships with each other.



The problem isn't "women's lib' in so much as it is the economic pressure of forcing women to choose between motherhood and career.   If we had the kinds of programs that conservatives oppose, like Family and Medical Leave, job protections, union wages, this wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 29, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I presume that the OP is talking about "the family" in terms of a family unit headed by a heterosexual couple. Heterosexuality necessarily involves a male and a female having a relationship with each other. Yet the OP blames "women's lib" when it takes two to tango. Men are equally responsible for the success or the breakup of their families. The discussion should be about both sexes and how they handle their relationships with each other.
> ...



I agree with you about the bind that mothers face. As a society, we have never respected motherhood. The quickest way for a woman to get fired is to announce that she is pregnant. And nobody ever asks a man whether he wants to be a father or he wants to have a career. It is only women who have to give up their interests in various fields in order to have children. It should not be an either/or situation.

I have noticed on USMB that many men figuratively run for the door when a discussion that involves sexual morality or family turns to their own conduct, even though they have been flapping their lips about "morality" and "religion." It's only "safe" when the discussion is limited to women's conduct. Remind some of these "good Christian men" that their rules of "morality" consist of no sex before marriage, and then only sex with their lawful spouses thereafter and ask them how well they have upheld this and ZOOM! they are off and running away, leaving skid marks.

The other funny guys on USMB are the ones who identify themselves as being married in a holy way, and of course being heterosexual and having shit-fits that LGBTs can now get married, on one thread. They then go onto other threads and refer to women as "broads" and worse, without it even occurring to them that they have just referred to the person with whom they have a "holy" relationship as a "broad."

Many heterosexuals need some instruction in the area of respect.


----------



## Markle (Feb 29, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Nor would you, it never happened. Never been married, so never could have been cheated on.



Go figure!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 29, 2020)

Well, I will be damned! Who knew that the reason that mothers are raising their children alone is due to women's lib, instead of deadbeat dads!


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 29, 2020)

Markle said:


> Why are the beliefs of anyone else, any of your concern whatsoever? I know many LDS members and you would be well advised to emulate them. They are great people, wonderful families and why does that bother you? For certain they are not attacking you so what's your problem/



YOu mean other than their desire to grab political power and enforce their will on the rest of us?  I know you guys have all disowned Mitt Romney, but what did you think that was about.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 29, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




No, God hates the sin.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 29, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


????????????????


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 29, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


"Cut and past"?  Is English your second language?


----------



## initforme (Feb 29, 2020)

Times have changed and more and more women are choosing a career over marriage and a family.  It's NOT a bad thing.  It's up to them and it's not anybody's job to convince them otherwise.  Why are some of you so convinced this is a bad thing?   It makes NO sense.  You have nothing to stand on for your argument.


----------

